# Job Ratio In The UK



## Terlisa T (Aug 12, 2007)

When is a good month to come for a vacation? I am traveling with a 4 year old and I want a safe, clean hotel? I am searching but will take any good information. I looking at London or maybe even Scotland since that is where my boyfriend is from.Let's try London. Talk soon. Promise. Thanks.


----------



## Sallysoapdish (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi, I would say you have an excellent chance of finding work. Unemloyment is low in the UK. London is full of people from different backgrounds etc. I really don't think you have anything to worry about. The job centre website is www worktrain co uk (I cannot type in full URL's so take out the spaces and add the dots!). Have a look. It will give you an idea of some jobs available and the salaries.


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi former neighbour to the north!

Actually, no, you do have to have a job lined up in advance. And you have to provide something the company can't get locally. England, like a lot of countries, is cracking down on immigration. I'm here because I married an Englishman, but even that visa is not easy.

What do you do for a living, Terlisa? IT stands a good chance of getting in. Also anything in the medical profession. I think educators might also have a better chance than, say, mechanics for instance.

I was a high-tech personal assistant in Seattle, but I'd NEVER have gotten in on a work permit. Personal assistants are easy to find here. And they already know how to spell if they were born in England. lol

As to discrimination, I really haven't seen any yet. I think in London there's such a diverse group of nationalities that no one even notices the differences. And here in the Southeast it's just a very mellow day-to-day attitude. I have heard that there's still some prejudice here, but I haven't personally seen any.


----------



## Txbella (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi Terlisa,
Check out HSMP and see if you qualify for it. Not everyone knows about it.
Basically it is a point system which you get points for things like education,
salary, age (if you are under 32 you can get points) qualifications etc.
If you get enough points you can qualify to get Entry Clearance to work in the UK for 2 years and then have a chance to renew it after that time is up.
With this plan you do not have to have a company sponsor your work permit and you can move before having a job. Keep in mind that you would need to have a job in the UK that pays at least 40kGBP to stay qualified.
You can google it and read up on it. I'm going through the process of getting approval for this now.
Good luck to you!
If you don't qualify for HSMP I would recommend trying to find a job in a US based company and see if you can work towards them transferring you.


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin (Jul 16, 2007)

Wow Txbella! I'd never heard of that. Good information to pass on to others. Thank you! And welcome to the forum, by the way.


----------



## Txbella (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi Penquin, Thank you for the welcome! and sorry it took me so long to come back and acknowledge it.


----------



## smcquie (Jun 11, 2007)

Here's a link for the HSMP:
Working in the UK - Information about the Highly Skilled Migrant Programme

and some FAQs:
Working in the UK - Highly Skilled Migrant Programme - Frequently Asked Questions

Forms to apply:
Working in the UK - Forms and Guidance

And yep - it's not cheap.. £400!


----------



## Terlisa T (Aug 12, 2007)

Hello Txbella, I want to apologize for taking so long to reply back to you.
I have been extremely busy along with pain. I want to thank you for the information. If I can't move there I still aim to take a holiday with my handsome 4 yr. old son. Take care and God bless you. Au revoir. Terlisa


----------



## Terlisa T (Aug 12, 2007)

By the way I use to be a nurse and corrections officer. I am now a child care provider/tutor. Talk to you soon as I can. Ciao et au revoir. lol.


----------



## Terlisa T (Aug 12, 2007)

Hello Penguins Pet Pumpkin,
How have you been? I apologize for taking so long to reply. I have been very busy. I really thank you for taking the time to respond to my thread. I use to be a nurse. I am now a child care provider(business owner) and tutor.
I will still make my jounery to the UK for a holiday so I still want information. Again thanks and God be with you. Au revoir Terlisa Tresvant


----------



## Terlisa T (Aug 12, 2007)

Hello Sallysoapdish,
I hope all is well in your life. Please forgive the very late response. I am very busy. I really appreciate your time to reply to my thread, and the information to the link. Thank you very much. I still plan on visiting there for a nice holiday with my child. Take care lady and God be with you. Au revoir Terlisa


----------

